# Do chickens Bark ?



## john c (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that putting yellow mustard on butt makes a good bark.
Does anybody know if it works on chicken


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't see why it would hurt, but chicken doesn't really get a bark like pork or beef, as far as I know.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 17, 2007)

I dunno what kind of chickens you got in Canada, but the chickens round these parts cluck.


----------



## john c (Oct 17, 2007)

I ve gotta try it, if it does' nt turn out, at least the dogs will eat well.
I ll let everybody know.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 17, 2007)

I've only heard them cluck........I'm sorry, couldn't help my self 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Seriously, I have never obtained bark on chicken, only a good dark crispy skin. I imagine the skin would prevent a bark from forming but I've never tried for it on a skinless one. I'm sure some one here will have the answer soon.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing L&S!

I've never seen "bark" on a chicken but you can get nice crispy skin with a layer of rub is that what you mean?


----------



## john c (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking how mustard would react on chicken, Iam going too try it out.
Thanks, John C.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 17, 2007)

You know the last time I put mustard on my butt I think I got it in the wrong spot... I'm pretty sure I was howling. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But hey everyone says they do that so I do too.

Chicken bark = ****-a-doodle-woof 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I don't think you'll get an actual bark on the chicken without maybe dredging it ??? Maybe someone else has done it.


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2007)

Were did you get the idea that mustard causing good bark. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I always thought the only reason for the mustard was to help the rubs adhear to the meat better.

As to chickens, the only "bark" on any of my chickens is when one gets out and Scooter thinks its a cat.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

PigCicles
Chicken bark = ****-a-doodle-woof 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Piggie I damn near peed my pants on that one!


----------



## john c (Oct 17, 2007)

Everybody here says that the mustard causes bark to form and allows spices to adhere better.
Have you tried it.
John C.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya beat me to it..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seriously, I dont think they would develope a bark if smoked.  When you do a butt, brisket, or other cut of meat, it doesn't have skin on it so the mustard and seasoning become "the skin".  By covering up the chicken skin, seems like it wouldn't be able to brown, or even cook.  When the chicken is done, the meat will be smoked, but the skin would just peel off in a soft mushy pile.  

Just my .02cts worth.

Now, if you skinned the yardbird, that would be another story...........Would just need to keep the meat moist.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know about mustard but have done mayo on chicken........ya gotta try it!!


----------



## jocosa (Oct 30, 2007)

More about the mayo and the chicken!   puh-leeze?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 30, 2007)

My chicken doesn't bark... and it isn't attracked to firehydrants.


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Oct 30, 2007)

Roflmao, Great Post, Give You A Ten On That One.


----------

